# Bowfishing with sights?



## AlpineArcher24

Was wonderin what everyones opinion on shooting with sights. I have never used them when bowfishing and im scoring on the same amount of fish as my friend who uses sights.


----------



## whitehorse

I usually find it to be helpful when the fish are sitting still. I can really lace em hard... other than that, I use them for a lil assistance on my left to right.... my buddy doesn't use em, some days he brings home the bacon, and I barely get any airsacks on my arrow. Other days it goes the other way. I wished I could do it without the sites, buuuut, sometimes I just need a little assistance :lol:


----------



## AlpineArcher24

also i didn't know because id still have to determine how far under the fish to shoot. Would they really help


----------



## carp_killer

all instinctive for me


----------



## weasle414

Instinct for me. I've been kicking the idea around of putting old crappy sights on my compound for carp that are sitting still, but I hate resighting in for hunting.


----------



## whitehorse

weasle414 said:


> Instinct for me. I've been kicking the idea around of putting old crappy sights on my compound for carp that are sitting still, but I hate resighting in for hunting.


I just use one pin that i don't need for hunting... like i said, works if you creep up on one pretty good... I don't bother aimin if they are swimmin, thats instincts...


----------



## Hick-From-Hell

I shoot all instinct, I think it is just another thing to go wrong


----------



## carp_killer

yep. just something else to worry bout breaking


----------



## sdrookie

Instinct. Bowfishing is rough on equipment.


----------

